# 'Restricted Reptiles' QLD EPA



## mrmikk (Feb 21, 2007)

What reptiles and amphibians, or can someone give me a link to this info, are deemed 'restricted reptiles and amphibians' as per the Qld EPA definition.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 21, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 3174 (Feb 21, 2007)

NO u cant buy that 18ft anaconda u saw on ebay


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 21, 2007)

3174 said:


> NO u cant buy that 18ft anaconda u saw on ebay


 
Too late, bid's in, lol


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 21, 2007)

i saw the same one on petlink  i was going to buy it but it was too small


----------



## jham66 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is the link to the Pdf file. I am confused tho after looking at it!! I thought woma python were on the restricted animals list...but...looking at the pdf file...i'm free!!!!!!!!

Anyone with a better link that makes me, once again, unable to breed Woma's, please add to this thread with a more precise list.


http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/publicati...als_under_a_recreational_wildlife_licence.pdf


----------



## jham66 (Feb 21, 2007)

and the pages you want are p11 and 12


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 21, 2007)

trying to remember from when i got my rec licence, is it correct you can have any number of commercial snakes, childrens, macs and stimpsons, plus 2 snakes that are native to aus and not on the list of restricted.


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Jham, 
with the Womas, the EPA told me when I was calling about the vens course that you need to have a rec (specialist) license to keep them, they classed them as they do vens, even the girl I was speaking to said it was strange, and she didn't know why that was the case.

Ozzie, it says on the info for the rec license that "...also allows keeping of a maximum of two (2) restricted reptiles or amphibians, other than dangerous reptiles..."

I am curious as to what is classed then as 'restricted reptiles'


----------



## tan (Feb 21, 2007)

The restricted reptiles are womas and green trees native to aust. You can have two but if you want more than two you need to upgrade your licence to a restricted novenomous for more. (Does not include vens)


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a BHP or Carpet (inland), they should fall into the rec licence shouldn't they under the restricted.


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 21, 2007)

This is now my understanding

The Qld rec wildlife license app says,

"...also allows keeping of a maximum of two (2) restricted reptiles or amphibians, other than dangerous reptiles e.g. reptiles of the families Elapidae, Hydrophiidae or Laticaudidae."

In the EPA doc entitled;
'Keeping wildlife privately in Queensland — Conditions and restrictions — Keeping and using controlled, commercial, recreational, restricted or international animals under a recreational wildlife licence'​*'Recreational reptiles or amphibians 
[FONT=Arial,Arial]All least concern reptiles other than restricted reptiles are recreational reptiles. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]All least concern amphibians are recreational amphibians.'[/FONT]*​*

[FONT=Arial,Arial]So, the only aspect not discussed is 'dangerous reptiles', so with that said, a BHP is not of either of the 3 families above (it is Aspidites melanocephalus), I would not imagine it is classed as a dangerous reptile, therefore I would suggest it can be kept on a standard recreational wildlife license.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Arial]If I am off the mark, I am sure someone will advise.[/FONT]​ 

*


----------



## slim6y (Feb 21, 2007)

Ozzie Python said:


> I'm looking at getting a BHP or Carpet (inland), they should fall into the rec licence shouldn't they under the restricted.



I believe all pythons except rough scaled, green tree and womas (or any exotic python or boa) are classified under the recreational Qld license...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanx for your help with that one everyone. i'm sure if i ring epa they can give me a diffinitive answer, will let you know what they say.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 21, 2007)

Womas, GTP, Rough Scaled and Oenpelli pythons are not "Least Concern" and therefore not Recreational animals.
You are missing the "Least Concern".


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Magpie, I couldn't find a definitive list of 'least concern' reptiles in my quick look through the docs I mentioned above, so thanks for adding that.


----------



## rigga (Feb 21, 2007)

Restricted reptiles or amphibians 

The following reptiles are restricted reptiles: 

Common name Scientific name 

The following reptiles of the family Elapidae — 
black snakes Pseudechis spp 
broad-headedsnakes Hoplocephalus spp 
brown snakes Pseudonaja spp 
Collett’s snake Pseudechis colletti 
copperheads Austrelaps spp 
death adders Acanthopis spp 
eastern small-eyed snake Rhinoplocephalus nigriscens 
rough scaled snake Tropidechis carinatus 
taipans Oxyuranus spp 
tiger snakes Notechis spp 

The following reptiles of the family Hydrophiidae — 
all species 

The following reptiles of the family Laticaudidae — 
all species

All threatened or rare reptiles other than the following 

reptiles of the family Cheloniidae 
reptiles of the family Dermochelydiae— 
Crocodylus johnstoni freshwater crocodile 
Crocodylus porosus saltwater crocodile 

GTP is listed as international animal from what I"ve read


----------



## Australis (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone know for sure what species EPA consider endangered?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 21, 2007)

nothing that im 100% aware of, their website doesn't state what the species are. your best bet would be to contact the ecoaccess help staff and check with them.

Their details are on www.epa.qld.gov.au

I'm going to call them in next few days and see if they can give me a list of what pythons you can and can't have on recreational licence.


----------



## jham66 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok, here is a bit more information....



"The Woma python (_Aspidites ramsayi_) is listed as VULNERABLE on the schedules of the NSW Threatened Species Conservation Act. The species was listed because: 
Its population and distribution are suspected to be reduced
It faces moderate threatening processes
It is an ecological specialist (it depends on particular types of diet or habitat)
The above reasons are a summary of why the species was listed as vulnerable. The reasons are based on: 

Criteria set down in the Endangered Fauna (Interim Protection) Act, which has now been replaced by the Threatened Species Conservation Act.
Data obtained from a questionnaire sent out to experts on this species. The questionnaire was used to evaluate the status of all threatened and non-threatened native vertebrates in NSW. The results were published in an NPWS monograph which you can buy online - see below for more details."
These details were copied from the NSW National parks and wildlife site.


But having read all that, does Qld recognise other states vunerable species? As far as all documentation available on the EPA Qld is concerned there is no such thing as a Woma python. I think that if they want people to follow all of their rules they should set them out in a way that there is no ambiguous or incomplete information. We are after all investing a lot of time just to figure out what we are allowed to do......


----------



## Australis (Feb 21, 2007)

jham66 said:


> . I think that if they want people to follow all of their rules they should set them out in a way that there is no ambiguous or incomplete information. We are after all investing a lot of time just to figure out what we are allowed to do......[/SIZE][/FONT]



Spot on mate, i wish QLD had a species list like NSW and other states, would make things liek this easier.... oh well..lol


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2007)

My understanding is that all reptiles that are threatened (i.e. rare, vulnerable or endangered) are restricted. You can keep up to two individuals of a restricted reptile species on a recreational licence, but if you want more you need to get a specialist licence, which will generally involve doing a venomous snake handling course and getting two written referrals from experienced people.

Here's a list of current threatened Queensland animals:

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/nature_conservation/wildlife/threatened_plants_and_animals/

It's stupid and dangerous that you need to work with venomous snakes in order to be allowed to keep three womas, but that's the government for you. Just because womas are classed as 'Rare' in the wild has absolutely no impact on their status in captivity - they're not any harder to keep than most of the unrestricted reptiles.

As I said, this is my understanding of the situation. If you look at your licence it should actually state what you can and can't keep.

HTH,

Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2007)

"As far as all documentation available on the EPA Qld is concerned there is no such thing as a Woma python"

Hi jham66,

Queensland's EPA lists the woma as Rare:

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/nature_co...ed_plants_and_animals/rare/rare_animals/#gen3

This is probably due to extensive habitat modification.


Stewart


----------



## Australis (Feb 21, 2007)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> It's stupid and dangerous that you need to work with venomous snakes in order to be allowed to keep three womas, but that's the government for you. Just because womas are classed as 'Rare' in the wild has absolutely no impact on their status in captivity - they're not any harder to keep than most of the unrestricted reptiles.
> 
> As I said, this is my understanding of the situation. If you look at your licence it should actually state what you can and can't keep.
> 
> ...



You dont need to work with any venomous species to be able to keep Womas.


Thanks for the link to the endangered reptiles list, now i wonder if EPA, would take into consideration tha some Woma locality types are common...lol, i doubt it


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Australis,

"You dont need to work with any venomous species to be able to keep Womas"

Can you clarify this for me please? As I said in my post, I'm under the impression that you need a Specialist licence to keep more than two womas. Am I misunderstanding the situation?

Thanks!

Stewart


----------



## tan (Feb 21, 2007)

You don't need to do a ven course to get a retricted non-venomous licence, it does however mean you can have more than two womas and gtps (of the aust species), with a restricted non-ven but no vens. You need an international licence for gtps non-native to aust (eg the png form)


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2007)

What's a restricted non-venomous licence? Is that a new licence type?

Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2007)

I've just downloaded a recreation wildlife licence application and found this:

"Note that if your application is for restricted reptiles and amphibians, but does not include any venomous snakes, you do not need to provide evidence attesting to your knowledge and ability to keep venomous snakes."

That's a new option that wasn't there when I last looked into this (which was quite a few years ago).


Stewart


----------



## jham66 (Feb 21, 2007)

Whoops, I was looking under the heading vunerable not rare. Terminologies eh...lol


----------



## Luke_G (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi all new to Qld, How do you go about applying for a Ven lic up here?????? All help greatly appreciated.

Cheers Luke


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Luke,

If you're still reading this thread... You'll need to convince the EPA that you're able to handle venomous snakes. You might need to do a course and get some experienced/licenced people to act as referees for you. Details should be in the licence application form on the EPA site:

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/ecoaccess...s/keeping_wildlife_for_recreational_purposes/

Stewart


----------



## horsenz (Apr 20, 2007)

iam sure you can keep 2 womas on your recreational license


----------



## Gut-Axe (Apr 20, 2007)

I keep two Womas on my Recreational Licence (and I haven’t had my door busted down by armed ATF officers with balaclavas yet) :lol:


----------



## micko (Apr 20, 2007)

you can definately have black headed pythons on your rec license in qld.Some people i know even breed them and he only has rec license.


----------



## yommy (Apr 20, 2007)

I have the restricted reptiles licience for pythons under the QLD system. If you wish to hold more then 2 restricted animals be it woma's or GTP. You could have 1 woma, 1 GTP that would = your two restricted animals. If you intend to bred either you'll need the restricted licence.
Though do be advised that you have to pay your standard $55- for your rec licence then they slug you again $156 ??or close to that amount for the restricted component. Though it is for 5 years so in the bigger picture not that much but it was a shock coming from the NT where everything permit wise is free. Contact EPA and they will tell you the actual requirements
1300 368 326 and follow the prompts.


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds about right yommy. For QLD with regard to keeping more than 2 restricted reptiles or amphibians you will need to make the request in writing to the EPA to amend your standard licence and pay $162.30. If you only want to keep non-venomous restricted reptiles and amphibians then you would need to specifically state this. If you don’t they assume you want venomous and they then require that you also submit supporting documentation with regard to your knowledge and experience with venomous animals. This supporting documentation would include either references from people or the completion of a course. Restricted animals include, rare and or venemous animals, like gtp's, rough scaled pythons, womas, painted turtles, just ot name a few. I hope this helps.


----------



## Australis (May 13, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Restricted animals include, rare and or venemous animals, like gtp's, rough scaled pythons, womas, painted turtles, just ot name a few. I hope this helps.




Why is the Rough Scaled python resticted? 

And is it listed as such anywhere by the EPA, are all species with a small distribution considered rare by EPA?

Have you seen a list of species that are restricted on the grounds they are "rare"?

I would be very intrested in some black and white answers in regards to exactly what non-venomous species are restricted.


----------



## geckodan (May 13, 2007)

The rare and endangered component refers only to endemic QLD species. This is why Yakka skinks are restricted but a QLD rec licensee can keep a pygmy bluetongue or a western swamp turtle if they can legally obtain it . 
The restricted listing is design to protect vulnerable QLD fauna from "rampant poaching" by the herp community. The list as far as QLD is concern is dynamic - as abundance classifications change, so does the list. If a currently widely kept recreational species endemic to QLD was to suddenly become listed as vulnerable, rare or endangered it would immediately become a "restricted species" (e.g if Boyds Dragons suddenly got reclassified then they would need to be registered as restricted species)


----------



## sxc_celly (May 13, 2007)

Well said Dan! My response a few posts eariler is as truthful as youre going to get, as i spoke to an EPA officer the same day i made that post regarding the exact same thing - restricted reptiles and licensing. Hope this helps.


----------



## cobb (May 13, 2007)

what do you need to get a bts?
are they resticted?


----------



## sxc_celly (May 13, 2007)

Sorry whats a bts? its sunday excuse my iggnorance


----------



## geckodan (May 13, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Sorry whats a bts? its sunday excuse my iggnorance



Brown Tree Snake - no, they are a colubrid (not an elapid) so a normal rec licence is all thats needed


----------



## sxc_celly (May 13, 2007)

lol, BTS thats it, god... Sundays... anyway, aren't they rear fanged and venomous? Is all you need in QLD a normal Rec license? Btw Geckodan i sent a few pms, did you get any lol?


----------

